

Is an e-commerce business a tech-start up? - fweeks

Full disclosure: I&#x27;m far from a hacker&#x2F;techie. If my terminology is off or I&#x27;m over using the word tech, lol, please feel free to correct me, I am eager to learn within this arena.<p>I am someone fascinated by the idea of creating a start-up using tech, but I have no tech background or experience. I can design a pretty snazzy, aesthetically pleasing site using templates etc., but wouldn&#x27;t know where to begin to build one from the ground up. I have an AMAZING e-commerce start-up idea (don&#x27;t we all though?!). I&#x27;ve tried shopify and similar sites to build a template of what the site would look like, but there are numerous web components I want to add which go beyond the scope of what they offer. I want to have someone come on board to help with that side, and have started looking into a few of those founder-matching sites.<p>I&#x27;m curious as to what people on the other side of the fence might think. Would an e-commerce business be considered a tech start-up? Are they the type of projects a hacker&#x2F;techie would get behind. Or is it more something you just hire out for an initial build?
======
Paul_Dessert
I'd say it's more of a marketing play than tech. Sure, technology is involved
and you'll need a strong tech team, but that can be said for a lot of things.

------
aamirl
Depends. There are a lot of factors here. The primary one being whether it's
marketplace or are the items being sold your own items?

~~~
fweeks
It would curated content. Up and coming brands we've chosen to work with.

